# Nachtraid Gilde sucht verstärckung (Vek´lor Eu)



## Taudor (29. April 2010)

Hallo liebe Nachtschwärmer, 

wir, der NighClub @ Vek´lor sind eine neugegründetet nachtraid Gilde auf dem Realm Vek´lor. 
Bestehend aus einem netten Haufen Gastronomen und Leuten, welche aus diversen anderen Gründen nur Nachts richtig Spielen können. 
Wir möchten in einer angenehmen Atmosphäre den Endcontent bestreiten und auch die heroische Geschichte Azeroth meistern. 
Entsprechendes Equipt, etwas Ehrgeiz und Motivation sind Grundvorraussetzungen um bei uns mitmischen zu können. 

Zur unterstützung unserer 10er Icc Grp. suchen wir dringend 1 Tank sowie den ein oder anderen DD. 

Ausserdem haben wir den Aufbau einer 25er Grp. geplannt, dafür suchen wir Klassen jeglicher Art und Skillung. 

Unsere Raidzeiten: 

 - 23.30 bis ca 03.00 (mal auch etwas länger) 
 - jeweils MIttwoch, Donnerstag, Montag, Dienstag 

Wir suchen keine Spieler welche nur am Mittwoch zum ID reset da sind, sondern auch sich an den Fortsetzungsraids und im allgemeinen an der Community beteiligen. 

Ihr solltet min. 18 Jahre alt sein, da wir halt eine reine Nachtgilde sind. 

Für nähere Informationen und Bewerbung, besucht unsere HP: 
http://nightclub.host.allvatar.com/viewnews.php


----------



## Taudor (11. Mai 2010)

/push

Sind immer noch auf Member suche.


----------



## Taudor (28. Mai 2010)

/push


----------

